# Deck Stain



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Has anyone used SunProof by Pittsburg?

If so give me the scoop on it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

4th,

Never used it but Pittsburgh makes decent products. I don't like alkyd/acrylic blends (thats what Behr is) because they peel and are a nightmare to strip off. It looks like there is an oil based/alkyd product that is probably nice. The only caveat is, your moisture content using it probably has to be in the 12%-15% range.

Always try to avoid solids and opaques and use semi transparents.


----------



## paintboy2 (Mar 8, 2008)

I can tell you about SunProof. Which product are you interested in?


----------

